# Anyone Heading out this weekend?



## _kyle_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Any of you guys heading out to bluewater? 

We are thinking about making a trip to Nakika and Blind faith. 

Gonna try to fight the current! 

We should be leaving Friday night but may change to Saturday night depending on weather. 

Anyone gonna be out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We will be north of ya not going that far .


----------

